# Eel question



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

i have a 40 gallon long aqaurium, im pretty sure its the same thing as a 55, just a few inches shorter in height(is this right?) if it says the minimum tank size for the tire-track eel is a 50 gallon aquarium on dr fosters, would it be ok to house it in my 40 because it has the same amount of floor space which is what the eel really needs, instead of the few extra inches a 55 gallon would give you.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I bet It will be fine. From what I've seen from eels is they stay mostly at the bottom or in a hiding place most of the time anyway.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

does this mean no then?


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

sorry i didn't see ur post for some reason until i posted...


----------



## agfisher02 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have two tire tracks in my 225. They are very personable, however tend to hide unless your near the tank or late at night. They love to come out and will follow me all around the tank, and love to curl up in your hands when your doing work in the tank. If you only have one you should be ok in 50 gallon but be aware they can grow fairly large. Overall they are a great addition to a tank.


----------



## jtrotter77 (Jul 24, 2006)

will be fine for a very long time. just make sure to have a secure lid because they love to go exploring outside the tank


----------

